# WANTED: S. OR/N. CA Layouts for 2019 NGRC



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We are looking for layouts in Southern Oregon and Northern California to be on tour Labor Day weekend in 2019 for the Post-Convention Tour of the 2019 National Garden Railway Convention. There will be lots of folks heading to Sacramento from Portland, traveling from the National Garden Railway Convention to the National Narrow Gauge Convention. We would like to offer as many layouts as possible to visit on the way.
If you would be interested in showing off your layout, we would love to hear from you. You can contact the Convention folks at [email protected].


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Still looking for layouts who would like to be open over Labor Day Weekend for those who will be traveling between Conventions. Please contact the Convention folks at [email protected]. 



Looking forward to hearing from you.


Michael


----------

